# Which EE module to take?



## JoeHamEE (Jan 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, I didn't pass round 1 in October, and now I'm faced with the difficult decision of selecting a depth module for April. I remember the most from my undergrad CompE courses, so I'm leaning that way - but the technology has changed somewhat since I took those classes, and I am clueless on way too many questions. I could try to brute-force through power trying to recall the various formulas, etc. but I have very little experience with NEC, and I have never really liked circuit analysis. The electronics module is probably not an option as I hate BJT's, NPN's and anything that has to do with semiconductors.

I may go ahead and order the power sample exam and see how comfortable I am with that, but computers are definitely my comfort zone. I feel the new format may require me to demonstrate expertise in areas that I have not practiced, so I am quite concerned about my chances.. I was very disappointed that the new NCEES computer sample exam did not have a single K-map problem and VERY little, if any, digital logic (my practice area). If this is highly representative of the April exam, I stand very little chance.

Any suggestions on additional study materials for the Computer module? Should I dump Computer for Power? Either way, it looks like I'll be "learning" the subject matter all over again, as very little of my actual practice area is covered in either module.

Opinions are welcome and much appreciated!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I would go with whatever felt most comfortable.

I took the power afternoon module, an easy choice since I work for an electric utility. I mention that because I seem to recall seeing a few questions that could really be only answered through hands-on experience. The most important thing, IMHO, is for you to stay positive; you can do it! 

If you don't mind my asking, what sort of work do you do on a daily basis?


----------



## JoeHamEE (Jan 18, 2009)

FairhopeEE said:


> I think I would go with whatever felt most comfortable.
> I took the power afternoon module, an easy choice since I work for an electric utility. I mention that because I seem to recall seeing a few questions that could really be only answered through hands-on experience. The most important thing, IMHO, is for you to stay positive; you can do it!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what sort of work do you do on a daily basis?


I work in controls, which involves some power, hardware, software, and lots of digital logic. I thought my work was most in-line with the Computer module, but after working the new NCEES practice exam I do not have the same confidence. There were way too many specific questions in areas that I just don't deal with. At least with Power (I thought) perhaps I could re-learn all the math and be ok. Additionally, the only available review course in my area is for the Power option. Is it possible that I'm putting too much weight on the NCEES practice exam? Or, alternatively, maybe I just need to buy several computer reference manuals/outlines and I would feel better about finding the answer to questions I'm not familiar with?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 18, 2009)

JoeHamEE said:


> I work in controls, which involves some power, hardware, software, and lots of digital logic. I thought my work was most in-line with the Computer module, but after working the new NCEES practice exam I do not have the same confidence. There were way too many specific questions in areas that I just don't deal with. At least with Power (I thought) perhaps I could re-learn all the math and be ok. Additionally, the only available review course in my area is for the Power option. Is it possible that I'm putting too much weight on the NCEES practice exam? Or, alternatively, maybe I just need to buy several computer reference manuals/outlines and I would feel better about finding the answer to questions I'm not familiar with?
> Thanks for the help!



I took (and passed) the Computer module in April 2008 and found that there were some significant differences in the NCEES prep material and the actual test. Some made it more difficult, others made it easier. I was pleasantly surprise by the number of definition questions. But the programming examples were different. I must say, IMHO, that you will probably do better learning the new/different topics under the computer exam vice the power exam. Remember, learning equations and formulas is one part, things like the NEC will be much more prevalent in the power exam and tend to be learned in the field vice through a book. I would imagine you, like me, would have a better shot at guessing the characteristics of FireWire or OOP before you could make an educated guess about characteristics of a electrical panel or antenna gain as on the ECC exam. My half a cent is to focus on what is most closely linked to what you do and what you learned as an undergrad. Don't select an exam based on its perceived ease. Now I will admit I have only seen the new outline for the exam and not a sample exam. I will try to dig it up and post my thoughts later.


----------



## Kuku (Jan 19, 2009)

Take whichever you have the best chance of passing. My depth section had at most 5 questions related to my everyday job. The rest were either more advanced than I would ever get or completely unrelated. The more closely a section resembles your profession the better!


----------



## benbo (Jan 19, 2009)

I took the ECC and passed but it looks like they have really changed that module in the new test. It used to be heavily weighted towards control theory, and now only 7.5% is controls.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/El...cifications.pdf

Communications and field theory are now almost 20%. Those are almost impossible to study for.

Transistor questions on the PE were not that involved, nothing like school, but who knows how it is now?

So for me I would probably still take this electronics, but I don't know if I'd pass.

If I were you, only from what you describe here, I'd go computer and bring a lot of references.

Anyway, good luck.


----------

